# Short Term SGGS Course Lectures



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 3, 2013)

A series of very good Lectures in the Seminar on Short term Course on SGGS... Empowerment of Women in SGGS...Kirat in SGGS etc etc.. WATCH ALL


Lecture on Women Empowerment in Gurbani by Ms. Bhawna Malik (Part Two) - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 3, 2013)

Please WATCH on YOU-TUBE...and then you will see all related videos on the Right side Pane of the Browser...too many to post individually here..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 3, 2013)

The MOST ANTI-GURMATT parchaar took place early 20th century..  SHORT TERM COURSE on SGGS ... The BRITISH published 1877...*Dictionary of ISLAM* has 21 pages on SIKHISM because Guru nanak ji was a MUSLIM !! This Dictionary still being published with same "facts" about SIKHISM....and Hindus claim Sikhi is HINDU..and Communists claim Guru nank Ji was a Communist !!..EVERYONE loves to CLAIM Guru nanak ji as HIS OWN !!! isnt that proof enough of the UNIVERSALITY of SGGS...???

Lecture on Various Vyakhya Pranaliyan in Gurmat - by Dr. Gursharanjit Singh. (Part Two) - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 3, 2013)

The NIRMALAS..were not only brought forward..BUT Financially SUPPORTED by the BRITISH SUPPORTED..Sikh princely States... Patiala, Jind. FARIDKOT...Kapurthala etc etc...and is it of any SURPRISE that the Maharaja of FARIDKOT financed the FARIDKOTEE TEEKA...which is so *ORANGE* in colour as even an "orange"  will look pale by comparison.. So Here we have Royal support for Kavi santokh Singh of Suraj parkash..and Nirmalas being extended financial support to support NIRMAL AKHARRAH at HARDWAAR as well... Only the Maharaj nabha was pro GURMATT and financed the Kahn Singh nabha works...including mahan kosh and Hum hindu nahin !! This RULER was subsequently DETHRONED by the BRITISH...leading to the *NABHA MORCHA* by the newly formed SGPC and Shormani Akal Takhat.....( which was subsequently side tracked to simply an Akhand Paath at nabha being INTERRUPTED..and the British Govt conceded the Morcha by allowing the Akhand Paath to continue..and the PANTH promptly celebrated "victory"..and forgot the PRIME OBJECTIVE of reinstating the DEPOSED maharaja Ripdumann Singh Nabha !!.......surprisng ?? not really...Sikh panth ahs been "cheated" liek this many times..before 1925..and AFTER as well..till this DAY...still happening...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 4, 2013)

ANOTHER VERY GOOD tOPIC..IMPORTANCE OF RELIGION IN TODAYS WORLD..WHAT WE SHARE WITH THE PROTESTANTS..  

The Importance of Religion in today's materialistic world - by Dr. Gursharanjit Singh. (Part One) - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 4, 2013)

AND ON KIRAT...HONEST HARD LABOUR..

Lecture on "The Concept of Kirat" in Gurbani by Dr. Inderjeet Singh (Amritsar) - YouTube


----------

